# كتب في ادارة المشاريع الهندسية



## ياسر التويتي (22 يونيو 2006)

salamm to all
This is first chapter of engineering project management, for Smith and i have a good suprise for u which is this book undertransalating to arabic. this book has all the aspect of project management in side it.
I hope brothers and sisters to benefit from it 

Salamm,

Yasser Altowaiti 
Leeds university 
Civil engineering 
MSc in construction management 
Uk


----------



## ياسر التويتي (27 يونيو 2006)

salaam to all
This a chapter about the contract strategy,and inshallah i will put the others soon.


Yasser Altowaiti


----------



## Arch_M (27 يونيو 2006)

thank you for that books and see you soon with more books


----------



## اسامة معان (28 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة، مع تحياتي


----------



## ابوالحسن ابوالمجد (28 يونيو 2006)

الكتب هي
ادارة المشروعات 
د/ سيد محمد جاد
مكتبة الجلاء الحديثه بور سعيد مصر


----------



## ياسر التويتي (30 يونيو 2006)

*Chapter Of Cash Flow With Example*

Salamm To All
Today , The Chapter Is About The Cash Flow Of A Project Wit An Example . I Hope It Benefits All Of You,
Thanks And See U Soon 

Salamm
Yasser Altowaiti 
University Of Leeds 
Uk


----------



## taheraaz (30 يونيو 2006)

رجاء المساعدة
ابحث عن كتب لإدارة المشاريع باللغة العربية 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر التويتي (9 يوليو 2006)

Salamm Brothers and Sisters
This a chapter is about estimating cost and time method for projects,
I hope you benefit from it.
salamm
Yaser A ltowaiti


----------



## abu nouran (10 يوليو 2006)

جـــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله ألف خير....


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (10 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً .. أخي ياسر ..
ونحن بإنتظار المزيد ..


----------



## nagopc (11 يوليو 2006)

than k u for all and u visit us for a long time... we need u here
hesham


----------



## ياسر التويتي (12 يوليو 2006)

thanks to all


----------



## ضرار العاني (15 يوليو 2006)

من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله


----------



## mafrik (21 يوليو 2006)

الف الف شكر


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (22 يوليو 2006)

thanx alot brother


----------



## ياسر التويتي (25 يوليو 2006)

Salamm to all 
This artical is about project success or failure 
I hope it is benefical to all of you 

Yaser Altowaiti


----------



## اسامة معان (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المهم، وفقك الله


----------



## egysad (27 يوليو 2006)

Thanx a lot


----------



## ياسر التويتي (30 يوليو 2006)

slamm to all

This chapter is about plannning

planningggggggggggggggg

Yaser Altowaiti


----------



## وسام2 (8 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف الف خير ويسرا أمورك العمليه والأسريه


----------



## وسام2 (8 أغسطس 2006)

أخوك مهندس وسام بارك الله فيك وأرجوا أن تستمر فى عملك المتمر والمفيد


----------



## ياسر التويتي (12 أغسطس 2006)

Salamm to all 
This Chapter is about Project Organisation and People 
I hope it is benefical to all of you 

Yaser Altowaiti


----------



## النائف (12 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك الف عافية على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## engr-aziz (15 أغسطس 2006)

أخب الكريم ياسر الموضيع التي قمت بوضعها هل قمت انت بكتابتها (أرجوا منك اخي الكريم التفصيل) لأن الموضوع يفيدني ببحث أقوم حاليا بتجهيزه وهل من الممكن مساعدتي في المستقبل القريب شاكرنا لك


----------



## امير شلبي (15 أغسطس 2006)

اتمني من اللة التوفيق لك في اعمالك ونجاحك المستمر


----------



## ياسر التويتي (16 أغسطس 2006)

Aziz these from books and articals , and what is your research topic 
if you need any help inshallah i will do as i can


----------



## ياسر التويتي (20 أغسطس 2006)

salamm to all 

This is about The role of project management in
achieving project success. 


Yaser Altowaiti


----------



## hamoodaty (22 أغسطس 2006)

Im realy appreciate all of who puts his participations and rich this subject 
its very kind from all of Eng. fellow for this good and wonderfull books
hope it will be continue


----------



## engr-aziz (22 أغسطس 2006)

hi yaser can you help me in this 2 questions 
1-list and describe meeasures that might be made to evaluate the performance of OTC customer service.

2-select one of these measures to explain the concepts of common cause or random variation AND assignable cuse or special variation. Use examples to illustrate your explanations.
أخوي ياسر اذا تقدر تعطيني الجواب لم مع الامثلة الي تقدر علية ومشكور والله يوفقك لكل مايحب ويرضي 
أخوك عبدالعزيزl


----------



## hamoodaty (22 أغسطس 2006)

I need your help in such agood articles or books dealing with relationship and /or architec ural factors affected in constructions management and planning 
this will be very thanks and may God help all in their effort for this site
Thanks Twaitty and thanx for Eng. Aziz its so kind for your promt reply andthanx for all who help me and Hope you can accept my freind ship 
Yours

Arch. Ahmad A. Jabbar
BA; B.Sc. M.Sc Arch. Building Type
Construction Manager


----------



## engr-aziz (22 أغسطس 2006)

Ahmad can you help me in that 

thanks 
Aziz


----------



## ياسر التويتي (23 أغسطس 2006)

Aziz can you explain to me what is OTC and which measures do you want and in which field in the project management 
in summary try to explain your questions

thanks


----------



## ياسر التويتي (26 أغسطس 2006)

Salamm Brothers and Sisters
This a chapter is about planning projects,
I hope you benefit from it.
salamm
Yaser A ltowaiti


----------



## medo222 (27 أغسطس 2006)

بأضم صوتى لصون الأخوة الأفاضل بمحاولة نشر كتب باللغة العربية لشرح برنامج البريمافيرا حتى يمكن الإستفادة العظمى من البرنامج


----------



## engr-aziz (28 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع بأختصار أخوي ياسر اي موضوع يكون فية حساب خدمة المشغل وعلي ضوء المثال نقوم بالشرح المغصل عن الخدمة
OTC=understanding-the -Counter service Operations


----------



## engr-aziz (28 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع بأختصار أخوي ياسر اي موضوع يكون فية حساب خدمة المشغل وعلي ضوء المثال نقوم بالشرح المغصل عن الخدمة
OTC=understanding-the -Counter service Operations


----------



## oras (28 أغسطس 2006)

[جزاك الله خير


----------



## thebestiscome (2 سبتمبر 2006)

if you have any thing apout the claim in project managment i'll be so glade if you give it to me


----------



## body55 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

جـــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله ألف خير....


----------



## eng_eslam (12 سبتمبر 2006)

thanx for your coperation


----------



## إسماعيل صالحة (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## المهندس ابوعبدالله (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*كتب لإدارة المشاريع باللغة العربية*

هذه كتب لإدارة المشاريع باللغة العربية


----------



## م_نسر (17 سبتمبر 2006)

Thank you so much for the book wich is rich of information
waiting for the rest of it


----------



## طه المهندس (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير 
واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## loved_boy (20 سبتمبر 2006)

thanks
soooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
for all


----------



## bma (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ المهندس ياسر التويتي 
جزاك الله خير ا علي الموضوع وانتمنا من الله ان اراك قريبا .
اخوك المهندس فضل باكرمان


----------



## ياسر التويتي (28 سبتمبر 2006)

يا اخي العزيز المهندس فضل باكرمان حياك اللة

اتمنئ من اللة ان نلتقي قريبا باذن اللة 
والسلام عليكم

ياسر التويتي


----------



## محمد على محمود (28 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن صباح (1 أكتوبر 2006)

خير الناس من نفع الناس وهذا هو الهدف السامي للبشرية 
وفقك الله تعالى


----------



## م.م (1 أكتوبر 2006)

اريد كتب بل العربي الادارة مشاريع


----------



## ابو يسرى (8 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks to match


----------



## منتهى الصدق (14 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.Haythem (15 أكتوبر 2006)

شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم اتمني من اللة التوفيق لك في اعمالكم ونجاحكم المستمر


----------



## نور المهندس (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس خلدون (17 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا لجميع الأعضاء أرجو ارسال ارائكم في فكرة موضوع لماجستير في هندسة الادارة و الانشاء و شكرا جزيلا لكم ( رنيم) R


----------



## عبدالعزيز 1 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

هلا بخوي ياسر التويتي 
انا معاك اخي بنفس الجامعة وبنفس القسم ولكن ببرنامج ( infrastracture ingeneering and managment )
واخذت معاك هالمادة لان اغلب المواد الابشن اخذتها بالادارة
امل ان اراك اخي بالكلية
وشكرا على طرحك للموضوع


----------



## خرير شيروانى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

dear brother ......
I need any paper or information about (Information Technology) on arabic Iwait your answer.


----------



## م.أبو عبدو (25 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم وكل عام والمسلمين بخير ومنتدى المهندسين في تقدم وعطاء
زملائي الكرام أريد كتب أورسائل دكتوراه أوماجستير أو أوراق عمل أو بحوث عن أدارة المشاريع الهندسية وبالغة العربية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد82 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونأمل منك المزيد وخصوصا في مواضع بخص professional construction manager
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد82 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أبو عبدو (27 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
لم يصلني من أي من الزملاء معلومات عن أسماء كتب أو رسائل أو حتى تعليق في أدارة المشاريع الهندسية


----------



## faiqmohmed (27 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك ايها المهنس البارع


----------



## واثق الخطوه (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ان تصلك تحياتى وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## مصطفى الخواجة (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور كل هذا المجهود اثابكم الله خيرا


----------



## م. عاطف الجحدلي (8 نوفمبر 2006)

يعطيكم ألف عافية على الموضوع


----------



## دويشية (8 نوفمبر 2006)

زملائي الكرام أريد كتب أورسائل دكتوراه أوماجستير أو أوراق عمل أو بحوث عن أدارة المشاريع الهندسية وبالغة العربية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عرب (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شاكر و مقدر


----------



## aimn (13 نوفمبر 2006)

thaks my mate


----------



## badache (14 نوفمبر 2006)

Merci 1000 fois pour ces documents


----------



## اميرة مكاوى (30 نوفمبر 2006)

ابحث عن كتب ادارة المشاريع الهندسية القومية باللغة العربية


----------



## haythamelmansy (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا ياخى وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (2 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيك ألف عافيه على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## اشرف متولي عطية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للمجهود والي الامام دائما
وفقكم الله جميعا:75:


----------



## عادل الفيصل (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي العزيز و اذا امكن المزيد و الافضل باللغة العربية جزاك اللة كا الخير


----------



## ندى مشرف (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسان 01 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا أخي ياسر


----------



## sudi (6 ديسمبر 2006)

جزيت كل خير وخير


----------



## Eng.Haythem (7 ديسمبر 2006)

والله ما قصرتم ومجهود وافر، أتمني لكم التوفيق،
وجزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## cineaste (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*shokrn*

shokrn ala maghodkom
momkn hd ygyblna ktab an primavera bl arby lo tkrmtom


----------



## وليد محمد حسن (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر اخى ياسر


----------



## abasaleh (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو11 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة العزاء اذا احد عندة كتاب الرجاء يرسلة على اليميل وهو ahmed_su2008***********
++how to program c


----------



## Mr. Data (25 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## elsamman78 (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## elsamman78 (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز
pdh


----------



## هاجس اليمن (5 فبراير 2007)

*الف شكرا يا ياسر*

اريد كتاب بالعربي


----------



## Amin Sorour (6 فبراير 2007)

بصراحه المهندس ياسر مجهوده رائع جدا و يارب لقب دكتور قريبا.................
ارجو من المهندس ياسر ان نتواصل لاني ارغب في الحصول علي معلومات عن دراسه اداره المشروعات في الخارج ( كندا او انجلترا) و حضرتك خبره في الموضوع ده


----------



## abu_haneen (12 فبراير 2007)

لكم الف شكر هلي هذي الساهمات القيمه


----------



## salhen2003 (12 فبراير 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## اسامة المعايعة (13 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## medhat1973 (13 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (16 فبراير 2007)

لك شكرتا وتقديرنا وامنياتنا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (25 فبراير 2007)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (28 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير و نفع بك


----------



## خليل البحيصى (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## hany_nona78 (12 مارس 2007)

thanks very very much


----------



## ahalhammadi (12 مارس 2007)

hi dear, 
i am not able to download the file it gives me as GIF can you please tell me how to solve this problem

Ahmed


----------



## دويشية (15 مايو 2007)

اريد كتب بالعربي تتكلم عن عناصر نجاح المشروع


----------



## ab555er (15 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة الاجزاء الرائعة


----------



## CVLMASTER (16 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mohboussetta (20 يونيو 2007)

*مساعدة في إنجاز دراسة مشروع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو من الأخوة الكرام إمدادي بكل كتاب أو وثيقة من شأنها مساعدتي في دراسة المشروع ذا الصبغة الصناعية.
إني في أمس الحاجة لمساعدتكم :80: :55: 

شكرا على أي مساعدة :55: :77:


----------



## q-love (21 أغسطس 2007)

thanx alot brother..
I think these information are so valuable
and well explained in engineering economy text books
thx again and wishes 4 u the best


----------



## وسام2 (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## خالد قدورة (24 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## عبدالله ابراهيم (26 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## خطَّاب (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور علي هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## eng.b.m (1 سبتمبر 2007)

_جزاااااااااااااااك الله خيرا_


----------



## السلامى احمد (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود .تحياتي:28:


----------



## khamis alnamani (6 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you veeeeeeeeeeey much about all information


----------



## مفتاح خطاب (8 سبتمبر 2007)

لك الشكر الجزيل على ماقدمته من معلومات قيمه واطلب من الله ان يحفظك ويحفظ الشباب الغيورين والمهتمين لتطوير شباب هذه الامه واتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والعطاء​


----------



## م .أبو يحيى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mr. Data (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سهاد امين (2 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك على هذه الكتب القيمه
ارجو المساعده لمعرفة الدراسات السابقه حول ادارة المخاطر في المشاريع الانشائيه وان رسالة الماجستير التي احضرها حول هذا الموضوع ارجو المساعده الممكنه حول هذا الموضوع
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## زينة مدني (19 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ ياسر 
تحية طيبة 
الظاهر ان لديك اطلاع جيد على الكثير من الكتب
اذا امكن يرجى المساعدة في ايجاد كتاب عن project management information systems مع الشكر


----------



## aamer_dad (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نصارنصار (21 أكتوبر 2007)

_يسلموووووووووووو دياتك من فلسطين للخليج شكرا جزيلا_


----------



## دينا حامد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا للأفادة جازاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## البنغدير (17 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي ياسر


----------



## خالد علي رحال عياط (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جبران تويني (21 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you to all


----------



## أحمد مينا بلازا (16 يناير 2008)

_جزاااااااااااااااك الله خيرا_


----------



## blue sky (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المعماري 1976 (25 يناير 2008)

مهندس ياسر بشرنا عنك وين ايامك سالت الشباب عنك ولا حس ولا خبر قالو بس انك مخلص الدراسة ياريت تارسلني على الهوت ميل f_bakrman************* تراني متواصل مع المهندس بلال واكثر الشباب................ سلام اخوك فضل باكرمان


----------



## نور المهندس (7 فبراير 2008)

*شكر وعرفان*

شكرا على اهتمامكم الدائم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ... انقطاعي بسبب ظروفي


----------



## نور المهندس (7 فبراير 2008)

هل يمكن اعلام مشتركي هذا الموقع بالمؤتمرات العلمية التي تحدث في الجامعات والدول العربية بغية استقبال مشاركاتنا كمهندسين وتحقيق التواصل ونشر الفائدة


----------



## أبو الزين (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير وغفر لك وللقائمين على الموقع


----------



## اسعد ست عشر (7 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سائد السلع (8 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wolfsameh (7 يناير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## didine (2 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الفاضل 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## firasmohammed (18 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

بوركتم وسدد الله خطاكم


----------



## دسوقي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (9 مارس 2011)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Jamal (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## العريجي محمد (15 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً .. أخي ياسر ..
ونحن بإنتظار المزيد ..*​


----------



## mirovic (21 أبريل 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فراس الحبال (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله لك و جزاك خيرا و جعل أعمالك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وفاء الجندى (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وفاء الجندى (19 يناير 2012)

شكر ا


----------



## heguehm (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

